# I bought a beautiful sling! Now with PICS!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was at a show all weekend and saw a booth there that sold the cutest slings, dog boxes and clothes. The slings were gorgeous and were such a good price. Mine is like a black and silver/grey snake skin (soft) pattern on outside with a curly black fabric inside. It is soooo nice and even has snaps that I can adjust to their size so if I bend over they dont fall out  Only $50.00 

I will get a picture up as soon as possible ;-)

P.S. She had a coupld of her Chi's with her and one is a smooth coat chocolate and white I believe but her name was Cocoa and I love her! She is so tiny and I fell in love


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds neat!! Would love a picture.

How did T do at the shows?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He won his class Friday and today but no points :-( It was a 3 point major for dogs all three days. Fawns took it all 3 days :-(


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Definately get some pics! I love those fundle sling things, but I think my husband might kill me if I paid $150 for a dog bag lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds lovely, cant wait to see pics. Will they both be able to go in together?
Congrats to you and Theisman!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, she has different sizes and I bought the larger one. They fit beautifully and just seemed so comfortable  I am telling you that these things are gorgeous. She makes them and I will share her information on here after I post the pics  I will try to do both tomorrow. I am going to get another one in brown


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

The bag sounds beautiful Michele and for only $50, we need photos,

Congrats on wins at the show with Theismann.....that's great even if he didn't get any points..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the Congrats guys. It is nice to win his class but it would be nicer for some more points  BTW he has happy tail and actually showed with his tail in really bad shape this weekend. He is on a antibiotic/steroid cream as well as an oral antibiotic and it had healed up alright but Friday night he smacked it in the hotel and it split again :-( Blood was everywhere, I was up all night cleaning blood up. I am hoping it will heal and we will not have any more problems with it. If it has to be docked then that will be the end of his show career :-(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh No, I hope it can heal up on its own. Can you wrap it with some coban dressing? But he may need a cone to keep from chewing it off.

The slings sound lovely. Does she have a web site?


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats!! 
Would love to see some pictures of the sling.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i was dreaming of one of those last night.cant believe it. id like a hammock style one


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I cant remember if she had a site or not? I will have to check into it and see.

Kay, I wrap his tail every night (I have used several types of tapes) and have this thing set up that stops him from wagging his tail that his breeder told me about. He still gets it off and we went and bought a cone for his head (the largest size you can get) he was so stressed over it he couldnt sleep and he just shook :-( Then when my back was turner he took it off and broke the plastic snaps on it :-(


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope that tail heals up soon  Congrats!!
Cannot wait to see pics of this sling, I would love to learn to make things like that, and carrier bags.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are the pics and they do not do it justice. It also isnt as big as it looks. The sling and Chi's look huge in the 2nd pic, LOL

Here is her site, she doesnt show pics of the slings but if you email her I am sure she would send you pics. Also check out her hidden beds, I LOVE THEM! and will be getting a red and zebra one very soon 

Pet Bedzz In Disguise


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

wow they seem to enjoy it! the sling is really pretty


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww they look so cute  Love the sling!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute and cozy for sure. Looks like they love it too! her beds are awesome as well. I have seen some on etsy similar. Looks like a fun project. I can imagine scouring all the antique shops and flea markets for trunks etc.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute and creative!


----------



## bellas savior (Feb 10, 2011)

i have a pit bull, who occassionally gets happy tail and there's blood everywhere and the more he whacks it the more it bleeds, the deeper the cut and the more infected it gets. i've figured out a way to tape it up so he can't get it off. No athletic tape will work you need Elastikon tape. You can buy it at some feed stores and pet stores if not order it offline. It will not be at petsmart but look at pet and vet supply or something like that. This stuff it made to stick to fur and it's self. CAUTION It will rip hair off but it will stay in place. What I do is wrap gauze on the tip with triple antibiotic, do not use too much gauze just enough to add cushion if the tail bangs against the wall and cover the injured area. Then take the elastikon and wrap the tail, I would recommend starting on the tip and cover the gauze then keep going around till you are about 4-6 inches up the tail. When you are winding it around the tail you have to make sure not to do it too tight or you will cut circulation off to the tail and it will die! So you want it snug but not tight, go slowly and when you are winding it cut a long piece off first and wind it, DO NOT DO it from the roll or you will do it too tight. I change it 1-2 times a week if you do not let the dog chew at it is should last till you take it off. it should take 2 weeks for the tail to heal all the way.

Always make sure you wrap the tip in gauze, if you do not and you just use tape when you take it off it will rip the scab off. I also recommend getting bandage scissors because they have a blunt side that will allow you to cut the bandage off the tail instead of ripping it off with all the hair. Hair will come out but not as bad with the scissorsit off. 

hope this helps with your problem, hair will come out but will grow back


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I have found a tape that will hold but from my understanding you have to let it breathe so I wrap twice a day. I also use gauze. I use a antibiotic/steroid cream I got from the Dr's and that has been healing it up pretty well. My breeder told me to wrap it and then make a loop with the tape and use a pair of panty hose to pull through the loop, after that you pull the panty hose between the legs and up around his back and tie it off. This works great to stop him from beating it against things. Boys can go to the bathroom with this contraption on but I have know idea how, LOL! His oral antibiotics are almost done so the infection has been gone for a while. It is usually my fault when he bangs it again :-(


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What happened to his tail?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy tail. I am not sure what the medical term for it is but it happens in large powerful breeds when they wag their tail it splits/bursts at the end and it is a pain to get healed :-(


----------

